# Herschel Walker- I hate you



## awhites1 (Oct 12, 2010)

If any of us really needed a reminder in how much genetics play a role in our development physically and even with the strictest diets and workouts some of us manage to over come our genetic flaws, Herschel Walker reminds me how lucky some people have it.

Just read his work out routine and not very in depth diet plan but still enough to give you a picture of what he usually eats.

Nearing 50, Renaissance jock Herschel Walker breaks fitness rules - CNN.com

Rediculous, as jacked as he looks he can get that way with a diet and work out routine that 99% of the people on this site would sware against.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

Hershel was truly a freak.

But Who really knows nowadays, A-Rod only used to do 25 push-ups.

Not saying he is or isn't on anything, but he is a freak of nature after all!


----------



## nova1970sb (Oct 12, 2010)

they need to harvest his body for science lol, there has to be something special about that guys inner workings


----------



## OTG85 (Oct 12, 2010)

walker claimed a while back that he only did pushups,pullups,and situps  you think thats true?


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2010)

I remember Herschel in his prime.  In college he looked like another Earl Campbell.  Speed and tremendous power.  Good to hear he is still in shape at 50.  Gives us old-timers hope.


----------



## awhites1 (Oct 12, 2010)

what blows me away is if you look at the diet section- he claims to be a Vegetarian. he doesnt worry about his protein intake and usually only eats one meal a day- dinner which is salad and bread. He is HUGE! massive! and yeah, freakish- 1000 push ups a day and 2000 situps.

but seriously, that defies everything I know about building muscle. How does somebody get that big off of salads and bread one meal a day?


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

awhites1 said:


> what blows me away is if you look at the diet section- he claims to be a Vegetarian. he doesnt worry about his protein intake and usually only eats one meal a day- dinner which is salad and bread. He is HUGE! massive! and yeah, freakish- 1000 push ups a day and 2000 situps.
> 
> but seriously, that defies everything I know about building muscle. How does somebody get that big off of salads and bread one meal a day?



Me too!

From everything i've read and learned from the most brilliant here, that's impossible!

My sister is a vegetarian and she always asks me what is the difference of eating meat for your protein, or soy, and be a vegetarian?

My reply is always the same...about a hundred lbs.

With that diet, I don't think I could perform a thousand push-ups.

Muchless, be a cage fighter, or play pro football!

Shit, maybe he is the real Superman...If you've watched those movies, Superman never eats!


----------



## gtbmed (Oct 12, 2010)

First, he may not have eaten that way to build up the level of muscle he built over the years.

Second, he most certainly did not do only pushups and situps while he was playing college and professional football.  I don't think there's a single strength coach in college or pro football that would allow that.

Third, he is a genetic freak.  You already knew that though.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> First, he may not have eaten that way to build up the level of muscle he built over the years.
> 
> Second, he most certainly did not do only pushups and situps while he was playing college and professional football.  I don't think there's a single strength coach in college or pro football that would allow that.
> 
> Third, he is a genetic freak.  You already knew that though.



I hear ya!

But that's what he says his workouk out consists of.

College and pro.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 12, 2010)

People like him are put here for you to look at and admire and gawk in awe at, like Oprah. Just to get your hopes and motivation up.  Oprah has way more influence than God in America.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Mark Lomas (Oct 12, 2010)

Very odd...


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2010)

gtbmed said:


> First, he may not have eaten that way to build up the level of muscle he built over the years.
> 
> Second, he most certainly did not do only pushups and situps while he was playing college and professional football.  I don't think there's a single strength coach in college or pro football that would allow that.
> 
> Third, he is a genetic freak.  You already knew that though.



I think in all likelihood all three are correct.  In college, you are told when to train and how to train.  Even a superstar like Herschel does what he is told.  When you sign for your scholarship, you agree to follow all team rules and training practices.  Georgia has a tremendous strength training program.  I don't know, but I'm sure the same is true in the pros.  Genetic freak without a doubt, and he had to eat to built that kind of muscularity.  Tremendous athlete, in the same category as Bo and L.T. as far as physical gifts.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 12, 2010)

MDR said:


> I think in all likelihood all three are correct.  In college, you are told when to train and how to train.  Even a superstar like Herschel does what he is told.  When you sign for your scholarship, you agree to follow all team rules and training practices.  Georgia has a tremendous strength training program.  I don't know, but I'm sure the same is true in the pros.  Genetic freak without a doubt, and he had to eat to built that kind of muscularity.  Tremendous athlete, in the same category as Bo and L.T. as far as physical gifts.



By L.T. do you mean Lawrence Taylor?

Shiite, that guy did more coke than Hollywood Henderson, ever did!


----------



## MDR (Oct 12, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> By L.T. do you mean Lawrence Taylor?
> 
> Shiite, that guy did more coke than Hollywood Henderson, ever did!



True, but on the field he was the greatest defensive player of all time.  When he was really going, he could just take over a game.  His physical dominance and combination of strength and speed was phenomenal.  Unfortunate that so many personal problems plagued him, but I can't think of another player in the modern game that compares to his overall talent and ability.  The man could simply do it all.  Pass rusher, run stopper and pass coverage.  Lineman were too slow to block him, backs could not match his power or agility.  Hell, even lineman outweighing him by fifty pounds were overpowered by this man.   Changed the game of football.  Mike Singletary was my favorite linebacker from that era, but even Singletary couldn't match Taylor in terms of overall skills.  Lawrence Taylor may well be the greatest football player who ever lived, all apologies to Jim Brown and Walter Payton.   Tragic that his career was cut short because of his addictions.  One wonders how great he could have been without all the demons.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> True, but on the field he was the greatest defensive player of all time.  When he was really going, he could just take over a game.  His physical dominance and combination of strength and speed was phenomenal.  Unfortunate that so many personal problems plagued him, but I can't think of another player in the modern game that compares to his overall talent and ability.  The man could simply do it all.  Pass rusher, run stopper and pass coverage.  Lineman were too slow to block him, backs could not match his power or agility.  Hell, even lineman outweighing him by fifty pounds were overpowered by this man.   Changed the game of football.  Mike Singletary was my favorite linebacker from that era, but even Singletary couldn't match Taylor in terms of overall skills.  Lawrence Taylor may well be the greatest football player who ever lived, all apologies to Jim Brown and Walter Payton.   Tragic that his career was cut short because of his addictions.  One wonders how great he could have been without all the demons.



Perhaps the demons also helped him play. I doubt it, but it is a fun thought to entertain. I wouldn't want to get hit be a 270lb solid muscle linebacker on cocaine.


----------



## MDR (Oct 13, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Perhaps the demons also helped him play. I doubt it, but it is a fun thought to entertain. I wouldn't want to get hit be a 270lb solid muscle linebacker on cocaine.



Who knows?  He used to talk about playing "like a pack of wild dogs."  Only thing is, he played like that on every play.  Unless he was doing rails on the sidelines, probably be kinda tough to keep the high going.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> Who knows?  He used to talk about playing "like a pack of wild dogs."  Only thing is, he played like that on every play.  Unless he was doing rails on the sidelines, probably be kinda tough to keep the high going.



Yeah, I doubt cocaine helped him at all. Like I said, just entertaining a thought. He tested positive twice, then all reports seem to show that he cleaned up for 5 years because a third positive would have caused him to be kicked out of the NFL.

He brought intensity to the game. I was never a football fan, but I enjoyed watch NFL highlights of LT. He was an animal. They had to change how the game was played to accommodate his fierce style of play.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> True, but on the field he was the greatest defensive player of all time.  When he was really going, he could just take over a game.  His physical dominance and combination of strength and speed was phenomenal.  Unfortunate that so many personal problems plagued him, but I can't think of another player in the modern game that compares to his overall talent and ability.  The man could simply do it all.  Pass rusher, run stopper and pass coverage.  Lineman were too slow to block him, backs could not match his power or agility.  Hell, even lineman outweighing him by fifty pounds were overpowered by this man.   Changed the game of football.  Mike Singletary was my favorite linebacker from that era, but even Singletary couldn't match Taylor in terms of overall skills.  Lawrence Taylor may well be the greatest football player who ever lived, all apologies to Jim Brown and Walter Payton.   Tragic that his career was cut short because of his addictions.  One wonders how great he could have been without all the demons.




Check out John Facenda over here!


----------



## MDR (Oct 13, 2010)

The NFL films guy?  Did I just get compared to "the voice of god."  Holy crap, I grew up watching NFL films highlights.  My favorite was the Half hour show on Butkus.  "He didn't just hit you, he hit you, picked you up and ground you into the turf.  He wasn't satisfied keeping you from gaining a yard, he didn't want you to gain an inch.  When he hit you, he was trying to put you in the grave, not the hospital."  Great stuff.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> The NFL films guy?  Did I just get compared to "the voice of god."  Holy crap, I grew up watching NFL films highlights.  My favorite was the Half hour show on Butkus.  "He didn't just hit you, he hit you, picked you up and ground you into the turf.  He wasn't satisfied keeping you from gaining a yard, he didn't want you to gain an inch.  When he hit you, he was trying to put you in the grave, not the hospital."  Great stuff.



Ha...

'bout going thru life known as Buttkiss?


----------



## MDR (Oct 13, 2010)

IronAddict said:


> Ha...
> 
> 'bout going thru life known as Buttkiss?



No wonder he was such a tough S.O.B.   Probably had to be growing up with a name like that.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

MDR said:


> No wonder he was such a tough S.O.B.   Probably had to be growing up with a name like that.



No doubt!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 13, 2010)

Being an Eagles fan all of my life, i have seen L.T. destroy many a good game plan. Like MDR said, he played all three defensive areas well above average. But when he chose to shut down the pass with his rush, He single handedly took over the game. Great player.
Also played a Phycho in any given sunday. Not a real streatch for him. And i don't think they were drug testing on the set of that movie.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 13, 2010)

REDDOG309 said:


> Being an Eagles fan all of my life, i have seen L.T. destroy many a good game plan. Like MDR said, he played all three defensive areas well above average. But when he chose to shut down the pass with his rush, He single handedly took over the game. Great player.
> Also played a Phycho in any given sunday. Not a real streatch for him. And i don't think they were drug testing on the set of that movie.



One of my favorite movies of all times. Good acting all around. I could even stomach LL Cool J, and that has never been done before. LT played a damn good part in that movie, but then again, he was just playing himself.


----------



## IronAddict (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah man, good flick!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 13, 2010)

L.t.


----------



## Merkaba (Oct 13, 2010)

Hurt-cha Walker


----------

